# the other big baby....



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2011)

So they are playing tag team basking I guess lol, rayne popped out to eat and storm stayed hidden today, so here is rayne 40"+ 10lbs+ of b/w tegu, I think theirs something in the mice and turkey/chicken lol, to blame for this growth



















I'm still not 100% sold that raynes a female either, idk but she got some nice jowls coming in, and for a female she has a rather large head/neck when compared to storm, only time will tell though


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 25, 2011)

They look great. I cannot elieve how big they are. Did they hibernate. Chevy my 2010 extreme is 1/2 the ulk and only 32". He does not have a big appetite usually it seems to be more in high gear hoping that is why he bit my son and my husband the last two days.


----------



## tora (Aug 25, 2011)

They did hibernate! I can't believe it either lol. Raynes' sister is the same, almost as long but nowhere near as bulky!!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 25, 2011)

Chevy hibernated for 8 months last year for his other owner.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep they both hibernated from september/10-march/11, they both have huge apetittes, funything is rodents don't appeal to them much, it takes a while for them to eat them and usually its only 1 sometimes 2, but a bowl of chicken/turkey parts cut up is another story, they will wolf that down with no hesitation, tora I think rayne may be a bit overweight, lol or maybe I'm hoping she is a male with a lil extra bulk in the mid section, which she has been loosing a bit of


herpgirl2510 said:


> Chevy hibernated for 8 months last year for his other owner.



That's a long time, probably the reason he I smaller, when did he come up? Ill bet next season he hit some major growth spurts


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 25, 2011)

I got him at the beginning of June and he had only been up a few weeks. He went down in the middle of august last year. I know his owner lost his female hatchling during hibernation that is why he sold me Chevy he was a breeding project. He eats alot more that I went to a whole prey diet. what turkey parts do you feed? Ground turkey, eggs, chicken breast liver etc.. made tonka digestive tract go crazy that is why I changed his diet,.


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow gorgeous


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2011)

As for chicken they get gizzards, hearts, liver, wings(cut up) breast, thighs and necks, for turkey its ground and breast, thanks. Katoelazaro


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 25, 2011)

reptastic said:


> I'm still not 100% sold that raynes a female either



At that size you should be able to feel some buttons by now I'd think. Whatever the sex, your GU is lookin good!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Great pics. Love that one with the tongue. What a beautiful animal.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 25, 2011)

JohnMatthew said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not 100% sold that raynes a female either
> ...



Thanks, That's why I been calling her a she, I been wondering if a male tegu will take on female characteristics if kept with another larger male, when I was younger(dumber lol) I kept 2 iguanas together, one was definately male hemepenis bulges, jowls and all, the other had every characteristic of a female nd no bulges or anything, until they hit their 3rd year, still looked female, only thing male were the bulges popped up and he started leaving plugs lol


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

those are some sweet gUs! keep up the good work!


----------



## hoosier (Aug 28, 2011)

Im not sure if one would take on charastics of the opposite sex or not if kept together. can you get a pic of the base of the tail. we can help and see if we can find some buttons. you also could just have a big female


----------



## reptastic (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'm happy either way, just was hoping not to have to build a second enclosure lol


----------

